# Berkley Spulgerät für Multirollen jetzt zum Top-Preis bei www.Angler-Markt.de



## Angler-Markt.de (6. Mai 2013)

*AKTIONSPREISE jetzt unter www.Angler-Markt.de*







*SUPER-ANGEBOT!!!*

*Tolle Schnurspulstation vom Hersteller Berkley für ein blitzschnelles und lineares aufspulen der Angelschnüre auf Multirollen.*

*Aktion bei www.Angler-Markt.de*

*Berkley Schnurspulstation **jetzt nur 39,99 €*

*Art. Nr. SP228*

*http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/Angelrollen/Multirollen-zeichnen-sich-durch-ihre-hohe-Belastbarkeit-aus/Berkley-Spulgeraet-fuer-Multirollen.html?listtype=search&searchparam=berkley%20schnurspul*






*Berkley Schnurspulstation für Multirollen*

Praktische Sache! Berkley Schnurspulstation für Multirollen.

Viele Angler kaufen preisgünstige Großspulen - aber das bespulen!
Mit dieser Schnuspulstation können Sie Multirollen auf einfache Art und Weise drallfrei bespulen. 

Die Schnurspulstation ist zum Bespulen geeignet, tragbar und daher überall einsetzbar.
Modell: Berkley Schnurspulstation für Multirollen

*Angelschnüre zu Spitzen-Preisen finden Sie **hier*.

*Jetzt schnell und günstig bei uns im Onlineshop unter*
*www.Angler-Markt.de bestellen.* 

*Angebot gültig solange Vorrat reicht! Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten.*

Bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von

9.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr
14.00 Uhr bis 18.15 Uhr

telefonisch erreichen.

Bestellhotline: 0049 (0)751 493 78

*Jetzt bei unserem Newsletter anmelden und viele Aktionen und Infos per Email erhalten.*
*Klicken sie hier: *http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/index.php?cl=newsletter

*Viele Grüße*

*Ihr Angler-Markt Team*


----------

